# Signage required above portable exinguishers in cabinets?



## JPohling (Feb 15, 2017)

2013 California Building Code governs.  High rise Type 1A construction.  Building inspector, not fire is requiring that we install these flag type 3D signs above the FE cabs in common areas and inside suites.
I do not see that as a code requirement anywhere in the CBC.  Is this a fire code requirement?


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 15, 2017)

Fire extinguishers must be readily visible. It may be a matter of AHJ interpretation


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2017)

JPohling said:


> 2013 California Building Code governs.  High rise Type 1A construction.  Building inspector, not fire is requiring that we install these flag type 3D signs above the FE cabs in common areas and inside suites.
> I do not see that as a code requirement anywhere in the CBC.  Is this a fire code requirement?




Ask the nice inspector for code section, so you can review it

But,

Is the cabinet door solid, so you do not know what is in it???

If solid door does it say fire extinguisher on the door??


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2017)

IFC


*6 Unobstructed and unobscured.* 
Portable fire extinguishers shall not be obstructed or obscured from view. In rooms or areas in which visual obstruction cannot be completely avoided, means shall be provided to indicate the locations of extinguishers.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks guys!  looks like it is a stretch to require signs when the extinguishers are located along the normal path of travel and not obstructed.


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2017)

But is the cabinet door solid, so you do not know what is in it???


----------



## JPohling (Feb 17, 2017)

no there is a window that you can see the extinguisher.


----------



## cda (Feb 17, 2017)

Okkkkkkkkk

Ask for a code section


----------



## JPohling (Feb 21, 2017)

I have made that request..............


----------

